# Finally rooted..have some questions..



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Hi all..I used the simplified method for rooting my stratosphere..that was a breeze! Thanks guys! Anyway I installed busybox from the market and I had trouble with the installing the actually thing even though super user access was granted..then rechecked root and it said I didn't have root anymore! I restarted my phone and I had root again..after attempting to root again with super one click..but it gave me a warning saying I was already rooted..wtf? So I went back and took out the battery and put it back in..started my phone back up and I had root again..so my question is should I be worried? Is it bad to reroot within this situation? Sorry I'm new to this sort of thing. Everything seems to be running normal now btw.

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## jspradling7

As far as I know, it does not hurt anything if you try to re-root. It just fails or says it's already rooted. If you can go into the Superuser app without it asking for Busybox you should be good to go. If you can use Titanium backup or some other app that requires root access then you are definitely good to go.


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Well busybox was successfully installed finally and I was able to download all the root apps I needed. Thanks for your reply! Guess I just needed to take the battery out. So relieved now! 

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> Well busybox was successfully installed finally and I was able to download all the root apps I needed. Thanks for your reply! Guess I just needed to take the battery out. So relieved now!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


i thought i would recommend an app called Rom Toolbox it is amazing and is free but if you want some features you have to pay. Also like Jspralding said get Titanium Backup (i recommend buying it seeing how its AMAZING)


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

I'm willing to pay, lol. Thanks for the recommendations! Definitely will purchase. Doesn't my device need to be unlocked for that? Or just rooted? I still need to flash some ROMs too.

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

@skylinez Is it safe to flash clockwork mod in the rom .manager apparently or will my phone be bricked again?

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Rom manager app*

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> Rom manager app*
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


never tried it but i think it would be safer to do it the traditional way with one of the tutorials on here then to try and use a rom manager app because this phone isnt supported on almost any apps including Rom Manager.


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Skylinez said:


> never tried it but i think it would be safer to do it the traditional way with one of the tutorials on here then to try and use a rom manager app because this phone isnt supported on almost any apps including Rom Manager.


Well I have the clockwork recovery and the ROM manager keeps telling me I need it even though I already have it. This is horrible.

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> Well I have the clockwork recovery and the ROM manager keeps telling me I need it even though I already have it. This is horrible.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


 dont worry it says that to me too!! to test it download Rom Toolbox and go to boot options and boot into recovery. try that!


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Skylinez said:


> dont worry it says that to me too!! to test it download Rom Toolbox and go to boot options and boot into recovery. try that!


I'm having trouble finding the boot options. I have the pro version of ROM toolbox and ROM manager pro as well.

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

I see reboot recovery in ROM manager though. What do I do once I'm in recovery?

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> I see reboot recovery in ROM manager though. What do I do once I'm in recovery?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


Well nothing right now you use that to flash roms and other things, i use TweakStock 1.4 and RHCP's kernel When flashing the Tweakstock rom if you want it the simple way is to follow the CWM installation instructions  Have fun.


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Skylinez said:


> Well nothing right now you use that to flash roms and other things, i use TweakStock 1.4 and RHCP's kernel When flashing the Tweakstock rom if you want it the simple way is to follow the CWM installation instructions  Have fun.


Thanks! I will! 
Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## dwitherell

I would stay away from ROM Manager - I've heard it can cause problems on the strat. Just my two cents.


----------



## aeidian

ROM Manager is currently not compatible with our device/recovery. You flashed clockwork mod when you did the root, that's what allowed you to flash the superuser .zip file, I'm assuming that's what you did because that what was covered in the simplified method. When you hooked your phone to your computer and rebooted it, you boot into software/usb mode then Odin flashes clockwork recovery. Then you booted into recovery to flash .zip files, like the superuser he provided. As of right now you can't boot into recovery via Clockwork Mod app, the only ways I'm aware of are through using adb or by holding the up and down volume keys and then holding power until the Samsung logo comes up and then goes away an comes back, then you can release. It will boot you into CWM-based recovery where you can flash roms (which are .zip files) or mods. Far as roms go, there aren't very many right now, we're just not that popular a phone as ones like the Galaxy Nexus or now Droid 4.

I am intrigued that you got busybox to install. I can't get it to work. I DL'd the Busybox installer app from the market and tried to install the latest version. I grant root privs and then it DL's the verison of Busybox and then tries to install but I get a failed to set permissions notification.


----------



## Skylinez

im surprised people are having so much trouble rooting it and getting busybox on their... i followed knight crusaders guide and it took like 30 min to an hour.
the simplified version confused me more then the original. lol


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

dwitherell said:


> I would stay away from ROM Manager - I've heard it can cause problems on the strat. Just my two cents.


I'm glad you're telling me this because ROM manager is what bricked my last device..well that and flashing an incompatible ROM I suppose.

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

aeidian said:


> ROM Manager is currently not compatible with our device/recovery. You flashed clockwork mod when you did the root, that's what allowed you to flash the superuser .zip file, I'm assuming that's what you did because that what was covered in the simplified method. When you hooked your phone to your computer and rebooted it, you boot into software/usb mode then Odin flashes clockwork recovery. Then you booted into recovery to flash .zip files, like the superuser he provided. As of right now you can't boot into recovery via Clockwork Mod app, the only ways I'm aware of are through using adb or by holding the up and down volume keys and then holding power until the Samsung logo comes up and then goes away an comes back, then you can release. It will boot you into CWM-based recovery where you can flash roms (which are .zip files) or mods. Far as roms go, there aren't very many right now, we're just not that popular a phone as ones like the Galaxy Nexus or now Droid 4.
> 
> I am intrigued that you got busybox to install. I can't get it to work. I DL'd the Busybox installer app from the market and tried to install the latest version. I grant root privs and then it DL's the verison of Busybox and then tries to install but I get a failed to set permissions notification.


I had no idea others were having the same problem. Did you try removing and replacing the battery? That's what helped me..and I also got a different busybox app from the market. I need to flash some ROMs very soon so that I can enjoy my phone even more. So far I love this device.

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Skylinez said:


> im surprised people are having so much trouble rooting it and getting busybox on their... i followed knight crusaders guide and it took like 30 min to an hour.
> the simplified version confused me more then the original. lol


Lol, opposite for me. The simplified method was all I believe I could handle without messing up. But good job to both men for their methods!

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> Lol, opposite for me. The simplified method was all I believe I could handle without messing up. But good job to both men for their methods!
> 
> Skylinez, sorry to be a. Ugly. It I want to flash RHCP's ROM. I downloaded the .zip file..so do I just flash that in CWM recovery? I want to make sure before I do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

I meant to say sorry to be a bug. I need to switch keyboards. Ugh.

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

And excuse me..I mean RHCP's Kernel.

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

I know I'm replying a lot but I have to put this out there. I am a noob so of course I am dumb in this category. And I think I will flash the tweakstock ROM.

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## aeidian

Be sure to make a backup of your current setup through the recovery before flashing any new rom, you never know when something stupid may cause your phone to be inoperable.


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

aeidian said:


> Be sure to make a backup of your current setup through the recovery before flashing any new rom, you never know when something stupid may cause your phone to be inoperable.


Okay, sure thing. So I should see a choice to backup In CWM recovery? And im reading dwitherell's (hope I spelled that right) post on flashing tweakstock with rhcp's kernel. I already have CWM recovery, so can I just download the file to my sdcard on my phone? Or do I have to use my computer? Also, he mentioned to do a data wipe/factory reset before flashing in CWM Recovery.

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Okay I just flashe the tweakstock ROM with the rhcp kernel. How do I restore all my data?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Wow I can't believe I forgot to tell you about titanium backup... if you have that you just run a batch restore of all your apps and data but if you didn't back anything up you are gunna have to manually get your apps back and lose any saves for games I believe.


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Skylinez said:


> Wow I can't believe I forgot to tell you about titanium backup... if you have that you just run a batch restore of all your apps and data but if you didn't back anything up you are gunna have to manually get your apps back and lose any saves for games I believe.


Well I knew about Titanium Backup Pro but I couldn't afford it. I had the free version but didn't know how to use it. Anyway, before I flashed the ROM and kernel, I did a backup of everything through CWM Recovery. Well I just downloaded everything back manually. Good thing this device is fast because then it would have been a very daunting task.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> Well I knew about Titanium Backup Pro but I couldn't afford it. I had the free version but didn't know how to use it. Anyway, before I flashed the ROM and kernel, I did a backup of everything through CWM Recovery. Well I just downloaded everything back manually. Good thing this device is fast because then it would have been a very daunting task.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


Yea sorry i should have told you about that. But atleast your phone has a rom,kernel,and recovery  there is alot of fun stuff to do especially with rhcps kernel because you can overclock with that. i recommend not going over 1.2 ghz or 1.3ghz. I run mine at 1.2ghz and have tried 1.4 and 1.5 and the phone just froze and rebooted. To overclock i used Rom ToolBox CPU Slider.


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Skylinez said:


> Yea sorry i should have told you about that. But atleast your phone has a rom,kernel,and recovery  there is alot of fun stuff to do especially with rhcps kernel because you can overclock with that. i recommend not going over 1.2 ghz or 1.3ghz. I run mine at 1.2ghz and have tried 1.4 and 1.5 and the phone just froze and rebooted. To overclock i used Rom ToolBox CPU Slider.


That's okay and Right on, that's cool. I tried doing a custom boot animation through ROM toolbox and it's not showing. How do I take full control with all the kernel has to offer?

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> That's okay and Right on, that's cool. I tried doing a custom boot animation through ROM toolbox and it's not showing. How do I take full control with all the kernel has to offer?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


Well When you want a boot animation you should hit the menu button on your phone while on the bootanimation list and it should go to something like "Pick a file location" and you pick one you know and then download one you like (not install). once you find the one you installed (i recommend putting it directly into media) it will be called bootanimation.zip so you have to change that to say "sanim.zip" exactly no capital letters just that! And then just reboot your phone and it should be that also make sure you dont have any other bootanimation in the media file!


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

I can use a link to a post with how to get a theme on my device and boot animations working. If anybody can help, I thank you in advance.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Skylinez said:


> Well When you want a boot animation you should hit the menu button on your phone while on the bootanimation list and it should go to something like "Pick a file location" and you pick one you know and then download one you like (not install). once you find the one you installed (i recommend putting it directly into media) it will be called bootanimation.zip so you have to change that to say "sanim.zip" exactly no capital letters just that! And then just reboot your phone and it should be that also make sure you dont have any other bootanimation in the media file!


Cool, thanks! I will do that! Now I just don't understand theme framework..lol. after figuring that out, I will be set.

Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> Cool, thanks! I will do that! Now I just don't understand theme framework..lol. after figuring that out, I will be set.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


 No problem


----------

